# leadfree wicks



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

a customer told me that she doesnt want to go crazy and asked if my wicks are leadfree and if they are, how do I know. 

I have no clue if my wicks are leadfree. I just buy wicks. 

anythoughts?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't even know if you can buy lead core wicks any more? If you aren't using cored wicks you have nothing to be concerned about. The only metal cored wicks I know of are zinc.


----------

